# Artists Being Sought from Anthrocon's Artists Alley



## Duncan da Husky (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm the Anthrocon Artists Alley/Con Store Manager. At the end of the convention I rescued the Artists Alley bulletin board that we use to connect artists and customers from near the message boards at the Westin. I kept all of the notes that had useful contact information ("Room 1215 at the Westin" isn't that useful now, eh?), and I also have a few notes that came my way from elsewhere. Some of these notes may have already been responded to; if so, please disregard them. 

If you are the person who is being sought in any of these notes, please contact me at alley-2008 (at) anthrocon (dot) org and I will pass along the contact information that I have.

Angel Sin is seeking the artist from whom they commissioned a badge for "Shroxx"
Darkpaw Camui is seeking any artist who they commissioned
Geraden is seeking the person from whom they commissioned a badge
Kjatar is seeking all artists he commissioned this year.
Lavin Ashfield is seeking the artist from whom they commissioned a badge and also has their sketchbook
Ral-Jiktar is seeking any artist who they commissioned
Sirius Logan Two is seeking a female artist whose name begins with "S" who they commissioned
Tenebrus/Xebrus is seeking six artists from Anthrocon 2007 who they commissioned but did not give contact info

Aubrin is being sought by Apollo re: the two badges that were commissioned. Contact Apollo at the cell phone number he gave you.
Boo Boo Bunny Girl left contact information for anyone who commissioned her for a badge at the convention
Deviant Terra is being sought by Bard Bloom re: re-sending some information
Draike is seeking Leppid King re: magnets
GHDA is being sought by Kjatar re: "things from last year"
Introducing Emy is being sought by Mikey re: a digital art piece that was commissioned
Kalu is being sought by Killjoy/Ropes re: a commissioned sketch
Larathen is being sought by Lestat re: badge commission
Mune Hudson is being sought by Shirh Khan re: a commissioned drawing
NeoGecko is being sought by Felbar (?) re: a badge commission
Ouka is being sought by Lavin Ashfield re: two badges that were commissioned
Ouka is being sought by Lestat re: badge commission
Ouka is being sought by Mothball re: badge commission
Spain is being sought by Emejn re: 3 bunnies piece
Zell is being sought by Gryphon re: a badge

Again, please note that many of these people may have already connected and so these can be ignored. If you are any of the above folks being sought, though, please e-mail me and I will endeavor to help ("I know X, here's how to contact them" is not helpful, unfortunately - I just don't have time to personally track down and contact everyone on this list, sorry).

-Tom Brady/Duncan da Husky


----------

